# Photos of wife's Spaceliner as promised



## Pantmaker (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some photos of the Spaceliner that was given to my wife this week.  Thanks again for all of helpful info.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice...she should enjoy that rider. 
Only the headlight version but with and added handlebar mounted horn she'll be the envy of many.
Let's see the beauty side (chainguard side).
 Congrats...free bikes are always great finds.


----------



## morton (Mar 11, 2014)

*If it were mine....*

I'd tear it completely down for cleaning and new grease.  While apart, I'get out my 0000 steel wool and barkeepers friend and do a complete rubdown (not over decals) of all the metal chrome pieces (not plastic parts).  I make a paste, apply the paste by hand, then carefully rub out any rust followed by a hose bath and a quick dry.  Pits will remain, but the good chrome will shine like new.  Follow with wax for protection and it will really look nice.  Cost is about $5 and some sweat equity but the results are amazing.


----------



## TexasDart (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks familiar but my wifes has a slightly different tank....must be a year thang.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice, Pantmaker.  Did you confirm the model number?  It's hard to tell from the pic of the rear dropout, but it looks like it should be a 46953.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 11, 2014)

TexasDart said:


> Looks familiar but my wifes has a slightly different tank....must be a year thang.




Yep.  You have the '64-'65 version.  Pantmaker's is the '66-'68.

You can learn about the different model variations and see photos and specs HERE.


----------

